# MaraX incoming



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Well that escalated quickly.

Walking with a friend yesterday I was reminiscing about selling my Andeja Premium 18 months ago.

Jumped on Bella Barista this morning to 'have a look' and 4hrs later, MaraX incoming!! (Slightly dubious if the tracking message I got is for the machine as they were still waiting for stock when I spoke earlier in the day, but it's on order)

Looking forward to getting back in the game. Any "must knows" for a new owner?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Danm said:


> Looking forward to getting back in the game.


 Excellent...i bet you're excited :classic_smile:


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Danm said:


> Well that escalated quickly.
> 
> Walking with a friend yesterday I was reminiscing about selling my Andeja Premium 18 months ago.
> 
> ...


 @Danm If you are going to be making two milky drinks, pull both the espresso shots first and then steam two drinks worth of milk. If you steam milk in between shots apparently you will lose steam power on your second lot of milk.

Do your best to read through the MaraX thread. Lots of tips in there.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Dallah said:


> @Danm If you are going to be making two milky drinks, pull both the espresso shots first and then steam two drinks worth of milk. If you steam milk in between shots apparently you will lose steam power on your second lot of milk.
> 
> Do your best to read through the MaraX thread. Lots of tips in there.


Yep part way through that. Only about 1500 posts to go.

Slightly surreal timeline.

Yesterday morning at 10am getting a new machine was not on the cards. Less than 24 hours later it had arrived. I actually called BB at 9:30 this morning as when I had spoken to them yesterday the machines were on pre-order only as they were waiting on stock.... seems it turned up literally as I placed the order so they go it straight out to me


----------

